# Orchard Autocare Hydrophobe Pro Glass Protection



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

*WHAT IS IT:*

Orchard Autocare Hydrophobe Pro Glass Protection

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE:*

Hydrophobe Pro is an easy to use hydrophobic nano coating for external glass surfaces. The high quality coatings are easy to clean and highly durable. The product requires no special application conditions, polishing or buffing - apply, wash off with clean water and the reduced sticking easy to clean, hard wearing hydrophobic coating is ready.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON:*

Toyota MR2, Volvo S80, Volkswagen CC, Volkswagen Caddy

Directions for use:
1. Shake bottle and apply several drops onto a makeup applicator pad
2. Apply in straight lines to cover the entire glass surface using a light pressure
3. Once the entire surface is covered, allow a minute or so for the Hydrophobe Pro to cure
and reapply in the perpendicular direction. As the product does not fully dry out you do 
not need to use an excessive amount of product to get full coverage of the glass
4. Once applied allow several minutes to cure or coat all of the vehicle glass. Once completed 
allow a minute or so before removing
5. To remove simply spritz the glass with water (a pump sprayer is perfect for this) and then
using a microfiber buff glass to a perfect shine
6. If you notice any uncoated areas of glass when its wet, simply dry off and repeat from
stage 2 to the uncoated area. There is no need to redo the entire glass surface
7. It is very important the glass is not wet or moist when the coating is being applied.
However once cured it is perfectly ok and there is no need for an extended period to allow for curing however if possible the longer it stays dry after removing up to an hour it will increase durability

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT:*

The glass surface was firstly cleaned with a liquid glass cleaner and then wiped down with an IPA solution. The product was then applied and removed as directed. The following day the rain finally arrived so testing could commence. At speeds above 40mph visibility is dramatically improved as rain and spray beads nicely up the windscreen. Even on very wet motorways with heavy spray the wipers are not required. To sum up: a great easy to apply and remove product which is supplied in a 20 ml bottle and retails for £18.95 at www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

*PROS:*

1. Low stick, water repellent coating or glass
2. Dramatically improved visibility through vehicle windscreens in adverse conditions.
3. High resistance to cleaning chemicals and salt 
4. Easy to apply - Can be applied in both hot and cold conditions and may be used in direct sunlight. 
5. Low Maintenance - Requires only water to clean 
6. Long Shelf Life

*CONS:*

None that I can think of.

A Few pictures….



















Video taken Matt Thomas's passenger at 50mph on an extremely wet motorway:






Thanks to Clean and Shiny (www.cleanandshiny.co.uk) for supplying the product for the review


----------

